

Ask HN: What's with the term 'Pinterest-like?' - flexxaeon

Yes there are clones out there, but why does everything with the masonry layout get tagged as "Pinterest-like" by tech bloggers? Can we just call it what it is?<p>If I didn't know any better I'd say it was a marketing ploy.<p>Hell, the first time I saw the layout in use was on knowyourmeme.<p>What's next? Patents on rounded corners?
======
mtgx
People are forgetting how many websites on the Internet are "inspired" or
based on each other's design. Heck, pretty much every website has the basic
structure of the very first websites, so in a way they are already copying
those.

I understand saying something like this when it may be a complete rip-off, but
people get up in arms these days even if something is 5% similar to something
else. That really bothers me, as that world actually works like that. Everyone
creates "new" stuff based or other people's work or inspired by them, so of
course they will be at least somewhat similar. But they are acting as if the
world doesn't work like that.

~~~
alid
One of my favourite books is 'On Giants' Shoulders' by Melvyn Bragg, based on
Sir Isaac Newton's quote "If I have seen further it is by standing on the
shoulders of giants". As you say, it goes to show we're all inspired by, and
building upon, each other.

As for Pinterest, I guess they dominate references to the dynamic grid layout
as they popularised it with the masses, so it's an identifiable reference for
those who otherwise might not know what's meant by 'dynamic grid'.

